# Freeze Brand



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

My husband and I are talking about the possibility of freeze branding our horses. I am curious what a freeze brand would do on a flea bitten grey. What color would the hair color come back in as? Darker/lighter? How does that work?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

On a fleabitten gray the hair will grow back white, just as it will on any other color horse. You've damaged the skin, so any hair that grows back will be white.

The hair may not grow back at all or just sparsely, which means the black skin underneath will show. Many people shave that area of a gray's neck in order to highlight the freeze brand.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that when they freezebrand a lighter horse, they either do it differently or more severely? So that the hair doesn't grow back, and just the black skin shows through.
Found it: "With white, gray or roan horses the iron is applied longer resulting in destruction of the hair follicle, which results in a hairless or bald brand."
Hope that helped


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

On a grey they hold the brand on for 5 to 10 seconds longer and kill the hair entirely. The hair does not grow back and you can see the black skin underneath.

Greys generaly are done on the shoulder rather than the saddle patch simply because the lack of hair can cause rubbing.

Freezebranding does not hurt a horse All my horses are Freezebranded and every single one of them stood like statues for it without the need for any sedation or twitches.


----------



## PecuniaMiAmor (Jul 17, 2011)

^ Ditto to Faye. 

One of our stallions, Escamillo.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

That to me doesnt look like a freeze brand, i looks like a hotbrand.
Freezebrands should not be raised after the settling period (normaly a week)
this is what a normal freezebrand looks like on a grey
http://horse-brand-search.webs.com/freezebrand-on-grey.jpg


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

A brand needs to be applied to where ever you have your brand registered for. If you are branding a horse you need to do some research in your area and see where the brand can be registered. If not then really why brand a horse? Each state will have a registry for brands and if your brand is registered to be on the left hip that is where it needs to be.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Nrhareiner, only in america. In the UK you can freezebrand any horse for identification purposes and to prevent theft. Same in mainland Europe.

The brand can be done in several areas on the horse. On dark horses it is normaly done on the saddle patch on the near side of the horse. On greys normaly on the near shoulder. on splodgey ponies it is normaly done in any dark patch that can be found!
I've even seen some horses freezebranded along thier neck.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Again it has to do with registration of the brand. Is there a place that tracks brands over there? If so they the brand needs to be registered. Part of the registration is not only the design but also location. If the brand it not registered then what good is it? If someone can not go and find that brand and find out who owns that brand?

I have my brand registered in several states. One bad thing here is there is not central registry each states has their own registration so if you do not know what state the brand is registered in it does no good. Just having a brand and not having it registered also does no good for proving ownership.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

we have 2 central registrys in the UK, Farmkey ltd and Freezebrand ltd. 
They both have a standard brand, farmkey has a 4 figure brand (so 4 random letters and numbers) registered to that one horse, freezebrand has a 3 figure brand.
However both companies will do personalised brands provided they are not already in use. 

Brands are registered to the horse and along with microchip numbers will help identify the horse in case of theft. Farmkey have a 99% recovery rate for stolen horses, Freezebrand is a similar figure.

Horse ownership details are held in the National Equine database and you "should" register the addition of the brand with the NED when you have it done.


----------



## PecuniaMiAmor (Jul 17, 2011)

I have no idea if hubby's nephew has the brand registered with the state because all of our brands switch sides (hip, etc) depending on if its a mare or a stallion for the Andalusians.










Do you know what the requirements are in California?


----------



## PecuniaMiAmor (Jul 17, 2011)

faye, you may be right about Escamillo. He wasn't branded with us but I was told it was a freezebrand gone bad but since I wasn't there, you're probably right.

The one I compared it to for so long was our stallion, Beleto. He was branded by us (we've always done freeze) but the place he was at at the time didn't take care of it properly and it ended up looking very similar to Escamillo's.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

PecuniaMiAmor said:


> I have no idea if hubby's nephew has the brand registered with the state because all of our brands switch sides (hip, etc) depending on if its a mare or a stallion for the Andalusians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Call your agg department in your state. It is not so much there is a requirement but it is more how you register your brand. Mine is registered with my design and it must be located on the left side of hip. As that is how my brand is registered with each state. I would like to register my brand in a few other states but just have not gotten around to it yet.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

faye said:


> we have 2 central registrys in the UK, Farmkey ltd and Freezebrand ltd.
> They both have a standard brand, farmkey has a 4 figure brand (so 4 random letters and numbers) registered to that one horse, freezebrand has a 3 figure brand.
> However both companies will do personalised brands provided they are not already in use.
> 
> ...


That is cool. I wish in a way that there was one or 2 central registries for brands here in the US as it would make it much easier but if you figure the numbers of horses cattle and other animals who are branded it would be hard. Also the brand is to the person not the horse. SO all my horses carry the same brand. There is no distiction between animals.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

so what happens when you sell a horse then?

Freezebrands here are to identify the horse (to joe public one bay horse with no markings is the same as any other bay with no markings) and return it to its rightful owner. If you sell the horse the new owner has to do a change of ownership with the registry that applied the brand (and also with what ever society the horses passport came from) in order that if the horse is ever stolen it could be returned to them. Also unles you can provided the appropriate paperwork most sales won't sell a horse with a freezebrand, and if they do they normaly check with the registry to ensure it isnt stolen.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Brands in the US are normally done by the breeder. So if you see a brand on the horse it does not necessarily mean that the person who branded them still own them but if you recognize the brand you know who the breeder was. Also you can put the brand on their registration papers and once the papers are changed to the new owners name that will prove ownership and will help identify the horse. 

The thing is that most average breeders people do not brand their horses. You see this more with big Ramoda here in the US. Babcock ranch 6666 ranch and so on all have very well known brands that have been owned by these ranches for years and years. So when you see one of their brands on a horse you know where it came from.


----------



## PecuniaMiAmor (Jul 17, 2011)

Yea, our brand is acknowledged through the breed registry and is more so to designate who bred the horse. All of our Andalusians are branded in some way and the ones we bought from Spain, etc are distinguished based on their brand. Its like a status symbol...


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

OK, now I have more questions. My brother-in-law has a registered brand in the state of Nebraska. I am n ot positive, so I would have to ask, but I believe when he registered it he got it so he could put it on the shoulder, rib, or flank of his cows. Now, if he let us, could we use his brand on our horses? If we were to use it, would that affect selling the horse if we chose to do so later in life? Or, would it just be smarter to microchip them?


----------



## pcsprincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I have Standardbreds and our industry freeze brand the tattoo number on the side of the neck. Freeze branding uses nitrogen unlike hot branding that burns. On grey horses it will still grow back white, but it does grow back. You might want to consider micro chips or a tattoo brand that goes under the lip of the horse.


----------



## sevenmileisland (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello Everyone! I'm new to this forum and I have just adopted a recue horse with the following freeze brand on his side under where the saddle would go. 85UC

I have never seen this on a horse before. He looks like a big Irish Sport Horse or TB.








Thank you for your help. I have tried to attach a photo, but not sure if I did it correctly.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

If you are in the UK then that is a Farmkey Mark, contact them and they will be able to tell you about your horse


----------



## sevenmileisland (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you, Faye, I have made some progress with that Company. I'm actually in the US, but realized that the brand was from Europe. Thank you again.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

My horse's freeze brand is a series of symbols on her neck, under the mane. Not a recognizable number. I'll try to remember to get a picture of it when I see her this evening. It was done in Colorado and she is registered with someone, who I think is a private company, not the state (obviously she has a CO brand inspection card as well, with the symbols carefully inscribed on it). I had this done about 10-11 years ago as an identification measure. So yes, in the US you can brand a horse with a number *specific to that horse* for identification purposes and it does not matter what, if any, breed association the horse is registered with. 

I never thought about registering this brand with anyone in the UK. I don't know what they'd make of it, as it's not like anything you'd see here. 

She also has a hot brand on her left hip from the American Warmblood Society when her previous owner got her inspected and approved as a two-year old.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

This is what her brand looks like. It's a bit blurry, as the light in the stable wasn't great and she was in more of an eating hay mood than standing perfectly still while I fiddled with my phone mood. Ach well.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I hope people don't think freeze branding is painless. It is at the moment of application but then it hurts like hell. Research states that cortisol levels are elevated (indicating pain) for up to an hour.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Saddlebag. Stan my connie stood beautifully for the entire thing and thenwas just as cuddley and happy as ever afterwards. He was a pony who would show you when he was in pain with his back. He happily let me prod and poke it afterwards He was ridden 3 days later.

The presence of Cortisol does indicate pain. Cortisol has a lot of other functions in the body. It is also the bodies (equine or human) own anti inflammatory and immune suppressant. Now freezebranding does cause swelling of tissues, it would make sense for the body to respond to it with increased levels of cortisol so that it prvents excess swelling.

A hot brand hurts a lot more, for a lot longer and opens the horse up to infection.


----------



## tinker112186 (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a mustang and he has a freeze brand I need help reading it I will post a pict if someone can help me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinker112186 (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a mustang and he has a freeze brand I need help reading it I will post a pict if someone can help me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

When I lived in PA I created a brand and registered it with the DA. It was to be used on the left hip or shoulder and registration had an expiration date, so that it had to be renewed every few years.

I still have the branding irons and still use the brand on leather goods, which is very unique, and even though I am now in SC, I intend to use it for my horses down here. Bonnie is APHA and when I finally get around to sending in her transfer papers, it will include the brand and location.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Tinkerbell, post a picture, I bet someone could help you out with it.


----------



## tinker112186 (Nov 29, 2011)

I will I am going to post a PICT in the morning I have to get someone to hold him so I can flip his mane over
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Tinker, I did not mean to call you tinkerbell earlier. Sorry about that.


----------



## tinker112186 (Nov 29, 2011)

It's cool. No problem. What kind of horse do u have?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a quarter horse/arabian cross gelding, and 2 thoroughbred mares.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Here in Western Australia it is law that all horses must be branded on at least the nearside shoulder before they leave the property they were born on. Doesn't mean they ALL are but they all should be. Pretty sure that the current legislation is that they MUST be freeze-branded, or we'd have had our grey done with heat instead.

My foal is only branded on the nearside shoulder with the brand that is registered to her breeder with the state agriculture department. She has no foal drop number and no proof of year of birth. She is buckskin and was freeze branded but the skin is bald. Lovely clear brand. Had it done on a white-grey pony and a year or two after the fact you can barely read the foal drop number and the breeder's brand is nearly gone. At the time it was beautiful, clear and totally bald. Freeze brands do grow out.

My adult horse was originally branded on both shoulders with a freeze brand but only his offside brand (foal drop number & year of birth) is still visible. He is 16 and the nearside brand has disappeared completely bar a couple of white hairs.

The other states have different branding rules but here in WA they MUST have a stud brand of two letters and one number branded on the near shoulder, and the registry the horse is registered with, if it is registered, will provide a foal drop number to be placed above the last digit of the year of birth.

Monty is 16 and is branded 2 over 5 meaning he was the second foal registered with the Arabian association that was born on that breeding farm in the year 1995. It could have been 2005 or 1985 (or possibly earlier, but highly unlikely) but my vet says he has the teeth of a 15-16 year old so he must have been foaled in '95.

I thought about getting my filly branded with a random number and a zero on her offside shoulder purely for proof of year of birth (she was a 2010 foal) but the nearside brand is sufficient to satisfy the laws so I figure why bother?


----------

